# 6TB Roamio Install -- keep existing recordings



## J C (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi All, 

I've done many transfers and HDD updates in my older Tivos, but I'm a bit stuck on the best way to upgrade my existing 3TB internal drive to a 6TB drive, while keeping my recordings. I've successfully cloned the drive and tried running `mfstool add` but the command fails. If I run MFSR it will reformat the 6TB drive (which is ok, if there is a known way to re-copy data from the original afterward). Has anyone nailed down this process? I can't seem to find this combination; new 6TB drive and keeping old recordings (all on a single drive).
Thank you!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

J C said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've done many transfers and HDD updates in my older Tivos, but I'm a bit stuck on the best way to upgrade my existing 3TB internal drive to a 6TB drive, while keeping my recordings. I've successfully cloned the drive and tried running `mfstool add` but the command fails. If I run MFSR it will reformat the 6TB drive (which is ok, if there is a known way to re-copy data from the original afterward). Has anyone nailed down this process? I can't seem to find this combination; new 6TB drive and keeping old recordings (all on a single drive).
> Thank you!


It can be done with MFSTools and some hex edits of the drive. Sounds scary but it really is not that hard. PM me if you would like to try.


----------

